# Cheap ebay coilpacks



## hudders (Dec 6, 2011)

Has anyone bought/used these? 

Nissan Skyline R32 R33 R34 RB25 RB26 High Performance Ignition Coils Coil Packs | eBay

The seller claims to have sold these 'on the Skyline owners forums'.

True or false?

Good or shite?

Good price if these are what he claims.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Try them and let us know


----------



## aki-gtr (Feb 13, 2013)

My dad purchased some of these for his RB25 a few month ago. Been running every day since, and no problem as of yet


----------



## Nexen (Jul 19, 2009)

He is a trader on skylineowners and a sound guy . I have his number if you want it


----------



## dar1 (Jul 4, 2010)

*coilpacks*

reputable traders sell them Under there own "claimed" brand and put 100 £ on top of them ...

looks around and you'll find loads of people are selling these red ones .


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

And you need someone who has been running them under load, regularly, for a couple of years to really tell. 

Nissan and Splitfire packs last 7-10 years or more, most of the time, so unless these do, you could end up paying the same, in the long run [unless you only keep the car for 3 years, then it's the next owner's problem)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

TBH spitfires are not that expensive


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Having seen the vid on coilpacks tracking, i wonder how many people have bought 'uprated' coil pack and seen an improvement just because the new coils are not tracking.


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

IMS said:


> And you need someone who has been running them under load, regularly, for a couple of years to really tell.
> 
> Nissan and Splitfire packs last 7-10 years or more, most of the time, so unless these do, you could end up paying the same, in the long run [unless you only keep the car for 3 years, then it's the next owner's problem)



I have been selling them for a couple of years now, they seem fine.

I know all of the red coil packs look the same but when you make a large order of these you will find totally different prices and different quality as a result from different suppliers, the ones I sell are not the cheap ones but the volume I buy in allows me to sell for the price that I do, also my ones are normally blue and not red...you can have them in any colour you want provided you make a large enough order.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

matty32 said:


> TBH spitfires are not that expensive


I take it you mean compared to the likes of Okada Plasma Coils?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Plasma coils are not for everyone

spitfires are not expensive compared to the "copies"


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

They are over double the price.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

matty32 said:


> Plasma coils are not for everyone
> 
> spitfires are not expensive compared to the "copies"


They are compared to TFS's


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i guess things made in china are quite cheap these days


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

matty32 said:


> i guess things made in china are quite cheap these days


Most things from Iphones to garrett turbos are made in china, the coilpacks have proved to be very reliable and have also proved to hold over 700bhp with no issues, they are used on street and drag/drift cars with no reported problems.

If thats not good enough for some people then they will go and buy a set of splitfires and good luck to them.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Sure depends on what they want

But your a dealer so maybe pay for a banner advert?


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

I am only advising about my product as the question has been asked, if I wasn't a long standing member with a couple of thousand posts then maybe admin would view my posts as advertisement but I would hope that its plain to see that I stumbled across this thread whist browsing the forum and gave advice, I supplied no links, mentioned no prices and have not sold any products as a result.

I may be interested in becoming a trader on here but not as a result of this thread.


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

All these cheap coilpacks, red jackets, yellow jackets etc.... come from the same factory in China; if you can be bothered to contact them directly and don't mind waiting a month, they will sell you them for dirt cheap!

Ningbo City HQXL Auto Electric Appliance Co., Ltd. - Selling Leads





dar1 said:


> reputable traders sell them Under there own "claimed" brand and put 100 £ on top of them ...
> 
> looks around and you'll find loads of people are selling these red ones .


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

That's not where mine come from.


----------



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)

I've had a set of them in mine for the last 2 years and all is good.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I would still buy Splitfires or Okadas.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

enshiu said:


> I would still buy Splitfires or Okadas.


I wouldn't waste my money when you can buy quality products for a far better price, and as we all know, named brands aren't always the best!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

MS33 said:


> I wouldn't waste my money when you can buy quality products for a far better price, and as we all know, named brands aren't always the best!


^^What he said, a big name doesn't instantly mean you get what you pay for...


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Some people are brand whores.

This stirs up comments in the rota/ray's thread.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

freakazoid3 said:


> ^^What he said, a big name doesn't instantly mean you get what you pay for...


Lol who ever says that okadas are """" they have definitely chosen the wrong hobby. 

Who knows or these are good or not? I have never tried them. Try and post some research results.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

enshiu said:


> Lol who ever says that okadas are """" they have definitely chosen the wrong hobby.
> 
> Who knows or these are good or not? I have never tried them. Try and post some research results.


Deary me, I'd hate to think of all that lovely money you've wasted over the years by buying named products, those companies certainly saw you coming! :chuckle:


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

enshiu said:


> Lol who ever says that okadas are """" they have definitely chosen the wrong hobby.
> 
> Who knows or these are good or not? I have never tried them. Try and post some research results.


They have been proven at well over 700bhp and I have customers that have been using them for years, the dyno printouts are in the link in the op's first post, many people have tried them and will vouch for their capabilitys as you have seen in this thread.

They may not be the best but they are more than good enough to meet most users demand, my product is not aimed at the money no cost builder but rather the person who has a tight budget but needs something that works, that's reliable and has a seller that they can go back to a year later if something should go wrong.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

^^^ 
Well done.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

T.F.S. said:


> They have been proven at well over 700bhp and I have customers that have been using them for years, the dyno printouts are in the link in the op's first post, many people have tried them and will vouch for their capabilitys as you have seen in this thread.
> 
> They may not be the best but they are more than good enough to meet most users demand, my product is not aimed at the money no cost builder but rather the person who has a tight budget but needs something that works, that's reliable and has a seller that they can go back to a year later if something should go wrong.


And if they were shit you wouldn't still be selling them now, would you?


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

Well no, it would be hard to do so I guess, on eBay they would just need to last three months, after that eBay won't get involved and you can't leave feedback either but selling on the skylineowners forum is different, I have sold a lot of them through there and they have a very good name, to the point that some would have them over second hand splitfires advertised at the same price.

This site is a little different IMO, people have got slightly deeper pockets and want the best, that's all good, good luck with that .


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

T.F.S. said:


> Well no, it would be hard to do so I guess, on eBay they would just need to last three months, after that eBay won't get involved and you can't leave feedback either but selling on the skylineowners forum is different, I have sold a lot of them through there and they have a very good name, to the point that some would have them over second hand splitfires advertised at the same price.
> 
> This site is a little different IMO, people have got slightly deeper pockets and want the best, that's all good, good luck with that .


A lot of people want to pay 300% more just for a specific brand just to be sure that they work. 
But if you have time to search a bit and don't put that much weight in to brand names then you can find both better and cheaper alternatives. 

If my standard coils give upp I'll probably try some of yours. 
Running over 800bhp on e85.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

T.F.S. said:


> This site is a little different IMO, people have got slightly deeper pockets and want the best, that's all good, good luck with that .


 they fall into three categories-
A/ too much money and don't know what to do with it
B/ brand whores who have too much money and don't know what to do with it
C/ those who have more sense than they were born with

Who in the right mind would pay 3x the amount for something that does the same thing that's a 3rd the price ???

PS I've had your coil packs on previous skylines that cost me £150 for a set and they are going solid years later besides they are cheaper still so win win in my books


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

enshiu said:


> Lol who ever says that okadas are """" they have definitely chosen the wrong hobby.
> 
> Who knows or these are good or not? I have never tried them. Try and post some research results.


Did you see me mention a brand name? I think not...
I couldn't care less what you use


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

A few pictures which I hope shows the difference in quality between the generic eBay red ones and the ones I supply.













Sorry if that's a little too close to the wind on the trading issue but seeing as this thread was concerning quality etc I didn't think it was off topic.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

They look quality


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2013)

They look like quality, but how do they perform? Not saying they are not of quality T.F.S.

Is there any way of measuring their performance? And compare to the more expensive ones?

Think it would be a interesting test?

You do find that some cheaper quality products do perform the same if not better than more expensive ones.

The dry sump pumps I use in my builds are of excellent quality and half the price of peterson pumps!


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

If you have a look through earlier links in this thread or over on skylineowners you will see they are used in 700bhp+ drift cars and street cars alike, I have not yet found a customer who has hit the limitations and I have been selling these for a couple of years now.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2013)

Ive seen it being used on high HP cars, but to me thats not a test. I will see if I can find out how it can be independently tested with other brands.

Will post my findings on how to test it...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2013)

Eg. The pumps I went and recorded pressure data on a track vehicle to monitor how the pump was doing and compared it with a name brand pump on same vehicle on the same track. The data of the new cheaper pump was just as good as the name brand pump.


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

Real life testing is better than any lab test (I work in a lab as a day job BTW) because you just cant duplicate real life conditions, these work month after month, year after year and do so on high power cars, I am happy with that.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2013)

Not contesting your statement. Just think a comparison test will help. People like to see data when making a choice.

My test on pumps were also not done in a lab, was on track....


----------



## DanVspec (Mar 5, 2007)

Just received mine this morning, my car still runs 15 year old Nissan coils which seem to miss a little, will add some info when I get the new ones fitted.


----------



## DanVspec (Mar 5, 2007)

*benchmark coilpacks*

Managed to get the coil packs fitted and the car now runs better than it ever has. 



Considering the original coil packs might be 15 years old, it's not really surprising, however these coil packs are put together very well. As the car is in storage I have only managed to test engine revs but it's as smooth as tomei type b poncams are going to get, really looking forward to getting the beast back on the road need to procure me a replacement splitter next.


----------

